
Welcome to the Era of Fake Products - usui
https://thewirecutter.com/blog/amazon-counterfeit-fake-products/
======
nickgrosvenor
Amazon products are barely more official than eBay at this point. I tell my
wife to never buy soaps, makeup, or anything liquid-based from amazon.

------
amznfakes
Amazon will delete your review if you mention that the product is
fake/counterfeit; they don't give a shit because $$$$$.

------
Nextgrid
That site is absolute garbage. Only a third of the screen is actually used to
display content. The rest is a (non-compliant) GDPR “consent” prompt and then
a shit-letter signup prompt.

